# Starting 2nd IUI



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

Had my first iui I'm march and sadly had a BFN .. I'm Ready to give it a 2nd go, starting injections 2morr, follicle scan next Tuesday, hopefully be in the 2ww by mid April  

Has anyone has success 2nd time round?? i really hope this round works   

Don't know what to do next if i get another BFN, trying to stay positive but funds are running low!! some girls are saying "is IUI a waste of time" the timing has to be perfect and this worries me, as last time i had the HCG trigger and went back 22 hours later for IUI, maybe it should have been later

x.x.x..x.x.x


----------



## Sparkle82 (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi I had my 2nd DIUI this month and it worked! Got my    yesterday. 
I think timing is v important. I used ovulation testers and as soon as the surge was detected I called the clinic. Both times it happened late Friday night/ early sat am- my clinic is closed on Sunday so both times I went at sat lunch time. I thought this would be too early but clearly not! 
Wishing you lots of luck! It can happen! 
X


----------



## Tia-maria (Jan 8, 2013)

congratulations sparkles82      hope im as lucky 

i only had 1 follie last time at 18mm, going for my scan tuesday so hopefully there will be 2/3 this time x.x.x

mine works out to be on a weekend too, so i think this time i will be doing the HCG injection and go straight in monday 9th finger crossed x


----------

